# Puppies



## YoQuiero (Apr 17, 2010)

Well, now that Sugar is hopefully being given lots of kisses right now by her new mama, I got curious and went to look at the puppies that I had been considering before I got her. I figured they would all be sold by now considering I was one of about five on the waiting list over a month ago but to my surprise most of them were still available! I want to share these pictures with you..

This is the chocolate and tan boy that I was getting at first, hasn't he grown up so handsome? 









And this little girl I can't stop looking at. What a sweet little face she has. I rather liked having another female around here.. She is the breeder's "pick of the litter." I think she may be the one. 









I love this lady's puppies. She's a sweet lady too. Anyway, just wanted to share the start of my new journey.


----------



## omguthrie (Oct 13, 2009)

Both are beautiful but I love the little girl's face! What a sweetie pie!!

Good luck on your search!!


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

I think the boy looks like he might have some bite issues, but it really is hard to tell from a picture.

The girl is very sweet but I'd check her bite too! Do you have any further info regarding them?


----------



## YoQuiero (Apr 17, 2010)

Bite issues? What do you mean? 

Well they're a litter of 7 and she is the smallest I believe. She's going to be 3-3.5lbs full grown and him around 4-5lbs. She said she's a real go getter and I don't remember what she said for his personality. She said his confirmation wasn't as good as hers though I think.


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

It looks like the little boy MIGHT have an over bite. Some here can probably give more insight onto that. It means his jaw is over shot (the top part) possibly meaning his bottom teeth are further set back than the top teeth. In a pet puppy this usually isn't an issue but it CAN become one as chis already are prone to teeth issues. Sometimes bite issues give trouble with food.


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

See how the boy looks like he doesn't have a bottom jaw that meets up with the top one? He looks like he has an overbite. Hard to tell from a picture though.

The girl is darling.


----------



## TripleAChihuahuas (Apr 8, 2010)

adorable chocolate boy but yes the bite looks off for me as well. the girl looks like a sweet heart.


----------



## YoQuiero (Apr 17, 2010)

Ooh, I see what you guys mean. I would be afraid to get a pup if I knew it would be that much more prone to teeth issues! Teeth are important!  I'm pretty set on the girl right now. 

She kinda looks like Brody!  I always thought he was gorgeous.


----------



## Guess (Sep 23, 2009)

I love his colour, but it does look like he'll be prone to an improper bite.

Best thing to always do is have a look in person


----------



## JRZL (Jul 10, 2009)

Omg they are both too cute!! I don't think I could chose between them! I would have to take them both hahah!


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

flippedstars said:


> I think the boy looks like he might have some bite issues, but it really is hard to tell from a picture.
> 
> The girl is very sweet but I'd check her bite too! Do you have any further info regarding them?


I thought the same about the over bite.. The girl is very sweet but i'd ask for some more pictures and information. Also if there was a waiting list i'm suprised they weren't sold already... I'm so skeptical.. sorry!!


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

I was also going to mention the bite on the boy too (though I think otherwise he's lovely!). It's hard to tell from pics - you'd be better off going to see them & checking in person. Sometimes bite issues can work themselves out too as they get their adult teeth. It depends on what you're looking for. Bite issues don't necessarily mean they will have troubles...just have an off bite & may have a little tongue sticking out as far as an underbite goes. 

They are very sweet though & I do like the girls shape. Love the short muzzle on the boy. If his bite wasn't too off & he was going to be a pet I'd probably pick him based on looks.


----------



## LiMarChis (Mar 29, 2010)

Take a good hard look at the boy's bite. It could be the photo, but he looks like he's got a serious overbite going on. There's hardly any lower jaw to speak of. With that many people on the waiting list and these two left over, I'd be wanting to know why they are still there. What's the breeder's response to why she still has these two puppies?

This is awfully quick after rehoming Sugar. I hope you find the patience you lost with Sugar in time to devote it to a new puppy. Training is training, regardless of the dog's age. It's no less time consuming, needing consistency, patience (it can take a year to be fully trained), and dedication 24/7, for a puppy than it is an adult. Please think about this before getting another dog. Sounds to me like you have a lot of things happening in your household right now and this may not be the best time to add a new family member that going to require so much time and attention when you're already stressed with everything else. It can and does pass down to the dog, which makes training that much harder.


----------



## Bellatrix (Apr 23, 2010)

YoQuiero said:


> Bite issues? What do you mean?
> 
> Well they're a litter of 7 and she is the smallest I believe. She's going to be 3-3.5lbs full grown and him around 4-5lbs. She said she's a real go getter and I don't remember what she said for his personality. She said his confirmation wasn't as good as hers though I think.


I think the little girl is a complete sweetheart . Bella is the same size fully grown and it's very cute. Also i'm a big fan of girl animals


----------



## YoQuiero (Apr 17, 2010)

I was curious about the wait list thing too, I did ask so we'll see. These aren't the only ones left, only two have been bought. What probably happened was when push came to shove a lot of people backed out. She said a lot of the people who buy her puppies come back and have bought others.

Lisa, as I said before I have the patience for a puppy. I don't have the patience for an adult whom I was under the impression already knew better. You don't need to worry about my personal choices. 
ETA: and I mean that in a positive way. I just realized how it could sound!


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas (Nov 18, 2009)

I like the little girl! Shes beautiful! Good luck if you do buy another! I am in lvoe with the little boy, shame about his jaw but you might want to check it out and see if it over-shot because it looks like it to me


----------



## Tiptoe (Apr 17, 2010)

The boys colour i love but prefer the girls over all shape and i personally prefer girl dogs, but both are lovely! Good luck with ur decision!


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

MChis said:


> If his bite wasn't too off & he was going to be a pet I'd probably pick him based on looks.


Me too! I really like the boys coloring, but they are both just darling. I'd be absolutely thrilled with either of them.


----------



## YoQuiero (Apr 17, 2010)

I was mostly just showing the updated pic of the boy because I had shared him a while back when I was thinking about getting him. I'm totally smitten with the little girl  She uploaded some video of her for me and she is just fantastic!!! A great little spirited pup and amazingly cute. If you guys recall, this breeder is in OR and I'm in WA so this is my way of "visiting" her


----------



## LovesMyPups (Apr 18, 2010)

Where in Oregon is she?


----------



## YoQuiero (Apr 17, 2010)

Gresham near Portland.


----------



## YoQuiero (Apr 17, 2010)

She sent new pics of the girl!


----------



## Tiptoe (Apr 17, 2010)

Oh she is beautiful, STUNNING pup so typey i would go for her!


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

Is she ever cute! :love7:


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

YoQuiero said:


> She sent new pics of the girl!



I love her


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

I'm sure you know what I'm going to say!! She's a doll!!!


----------



## YoQuiero (Apr 17, 2010)

She is pretty breath taking isn't she =)


----------



## LovesMyPups (Apr 18, 2010)

YoQuiero said:


> Gresham near Portland.


Ahh. Only reason I ask is since I'm in Oregon too. If only she wasn't so far I would have been happy to check her and her breeder out in person for ya. A little too far still though. 
She is just gorgeous. How old, how big?


----------



## YoQuiero (Apr 17, 2010)

Aw thanks, that would have been nice. The photos and videos are good though. 8 weeks tomorrow I believe as that's when they get to go home. She's 18 ounces! She said she'll be no more than 3.5lbs full grown. She's the smallest she's ever had and most likely because of the size of the litter.


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

YoQuiero said:


> Aw thanks, that would have been nice. The photos and videos are good though. 8 weeks tomorrow I believe as that's when they get to go home. She's 18 ounces! She said she'll be no more than 3.5lbs full grown. She's the smallest she's ever had and most likely because of the size of the litter.


So she's 8 weeks and weighs 1.5 pounds. That's pretty standard and an average weight for that age. If you are wanting a super tiny one (less than 4 pounds), then I don't think it is this pup. Brody weighed 2 pounds at 12 weeks and he's now a solid 5 pounder.  

The weight charts are usually off by about a pound or more. A more accurate way to determine adult weight is to double the 12 week weight and add a pound. Of course it's just an estimate. Some may be bigger and some smaller.

I've also heard breeders say to triple the 8 week weight and add 1/2 a pound. That would put her at 5 pounds also.

What size are the parents? Grandparents? Pups from previous litters?


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

She is super cute, I think they are both darling. If you really are sure, then you better go for it! They can go quickly, lets see I had 3 puppies I was interested in and as soon as I was going to look/get them...they sold.  I'm glad though now because I got the most beautifullest girl in the world and I love her more than anything.


----------



## YoQuiero (Apr 17, 2010)

The dad is 5.75lbs and the mom is 7lbs. She said her typical pup is within that range but sometimes there's a smaller one thrown. It would kinda be disappointing if she wasn't itsy bitsy forever but that's not a deal breaker for this pup. I think she's the one and I'm going for it!


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

YoQuiero said:


> The dad is 5.75lbs and the mom is 7lbs. She said her typical pup is within that range but sometimes there's a smaller one thrown. It would kinda be disappointing if she wasn't itsy bitsy forever but that's not a deal breaker for this pup. I think she's the one and I'm going for it!


I think she is darling and 5 pounds is a very nice and small size. I just didn't want you to be expecting her to be a 3 or 4 pounder and then be disappointed if she was 5. With parents at almost 6 and 7 pounds she may even be closer to their sizes, but that is still a small dog.

Often the smallest puppy in the litter (the runt) catches up to the littermates over time and ends up being very average size. 

When does she come home?! I know you are so excited!!


----------



## YoQuiero (Apr 17, 2010)

Well I put the deposit down and I will go meet her halfway and pay in full on the 5th. The 4th is payday but I don't want to work the next day, I wana focus my weekend to her. EEEEE! Sugar was 6 pounds and I thought she was huge for a chi, but that's probably because the ones I've been exposed to were the ones in purses lol. 3 pounds would be great but whatever size she turns out to be I know I will love. 

For the record Brody looks super small! I think it goes back to that thread where everyone was talking about chi size and where they carry their weight. Brody looks super lean, thin. Sugar was short & fat lol. So there you go!


----------



## Bella Luna (Jan 15, 2010)

YoQuiero said:


> Well I put the deposit down and I will go meet her halfway and pay in full on the 5th. The 4th is payday but I don't want to work the next day, I wana focus my weekend to her. EEEEE! Sugar was 6 pounds and I thought she was huge for a chi, but that's probably because the ones I've been exposed to were the ones in purses lol. 3 pounds would be great but whatever size she turns out to be I know I will love.
> 
> For the record Brody looks super small! I think it goes back to that thread where everyone was talking about chi size and where they carry their weight. Brody looks super lean, thin. Sugar was short & fat lol. So there you go!


I think she is gorgeous! I love black and tans As for her size..Bella is currently 2.5 lbs at a little over 8 months and has not gained any weight for the past couple months. I had always thought I wanted one that small, but she is very teeny and I often freak out about her getting hurt. Libby, on the other hand, is going to be bigger and I think that it is more mind-easing.

I think that you will be happy with this little girl She is stunning!


----------



## YoQuiero (Apr 17, 2010)

Thank you! I hope this doesn't sound stupid but can the super duper tiny dogs still go up and down stairs and jump onto and off beds and couches and stuff? I was surprised when Sugar at 6lbs could do all that with ease, I wonder how much I'd freak if one way smaller did it.. if this puppy does in fact stay small.


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

Brodysmom said:


> So she's 8 weeks and weighs 1.5 pounds.


 1.5 pounds would be 24 ounces.. right?  but she is 18 ounces...


YoQuiero said:


> 8 weeks tomorrow I believe as that's when they get to go home. She's 18 ounces! She said she'll be no more than 3.5lbs full grown. She's the smallest she's ever had and most likely because of the size of the litter.


If she is 18 ounces, she does chart to be 3 1/2 pounds at adult size.

That said, Tabitha was very small when I got her and everything charted her
to be around 3 1/2 pounds. She was the small one of the litter. She is closer to 4 1/2 pounds at her adult weight.
Whatever the projections--she is an absolutely adorable little Chi! And, we
want to see pictures as you get them


----------



## YoQuiero (Apr 17, 2010)

Well I have some videos you guys I would love to share but I'm going to ask permission as her daughter is in them, and you can't be too careful about things like that. I will post as soon as I get permission! (Or at least let you know if I don't.) She looks *SO SWEET*. She hops instead of runs, it's so freaking cute. She makes my heart stop.


----------



## YoQuiero (Apr 17, 2010)

Jerry'sMom said:


> 1.5 pounds would be 24 ounces.. right?  but she is 18 ounces...
> 
> If she is 18 ounces, she does chart to be 3 1/2 pounds at adult size.
> 
> ...


Do long haired chi's chart different?? Because of their fur? It seems it would give them some of their weight, no?


----------



## Bella Luna (Jan 15, 2010)

YoQuiero said:


> Thank you! I hope this doesn't sound stupid but can the super duper tiny dogs still go up and down stairs and jump onto and off beds and couches and stuff? I was surprised when Sugar at 6lbs could do all that with ease, I wonder how much I'd freak if one way smaller did it.. if this puppy does in fact stay small.


Bella is "able" to go up and down stairs, but she is so small that she has to "hop" down them pretty much and fell once..Since then, she does not touch stairs. She could have gotten really hurt from this..so now I am very wary of herjumping from high places. She can jump up and down from the couch, even though I try to not let her do that because it has to be terrible for her little joints. I would never let her jump off my bed. It's way too high. Having a little one can be scary a times, but I do like her small size because I can pretty much fit her anywhere Haha..Plus, I am a very petite person, so we are like twinsies Hahaha


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Jerry'sMom said:


> 1.5 pounds would be 24 ounces.. right?  but she is 18 ounces...


You're right Therese! My mind is not working tonight. Thanks for correcting me.


----------



## YoQuiero (Apr 17, 2010)

Bella Luna said:


> Bella is "able" to go up and down stairs, but she is so small that she has to "hop" down them pretty much and fell once..Since then, she does not touch stairs. She could have gotten really hurt from this..so now I am very wary of herjumping from high places. She can jump up and down from the couch, even though I try to not let her do that because it has to be terrible for her little joints. I would never let her jump off my bed. It's way too high. Having a little one can be scary a times, but I do like her small size because I can pretty much fit her anywhere Haha..Plus, I am a very petite person, so we are like twinsies Hahaha


lol that's cute. You guys should be each other for Halloween!!! Hahahah. ha.. :coolwink:

I thought that everytime Sugar would jump off the couch... Those joints! I'm definitely not going to let this puppy do anything like that. I will carry her butt everywhere while she is tiny.


----------



## KittyD (Apr 2, 2010)

YoQuiero said:


> Thank you! I hope this doesn't sound stupid but can the super duper tiny dogs still go up and down stairs and jump onto and off beds and couches and stuff? I was surprised when Sugar at 6lbs could do all that with ease, I wonder how much I'd freak if one way smaller did it.. if this puppy does in fact stay small.



They can and they cannot, AJ has trouble with stairs, so I carry him, and he cannot get up on the bed or couch alone.
He is still only 3 pounds and has not gained in about a month, I also don't really allow my younger kids to handle him as his bones are delicate. He will play with them but I don't let them carry him around or grab at him.
It's very much like having another baby, which I personally do not mind.

We just got home from a trip to Toronto this weekend and we took the train, I went to see him every hour to make sure he had water, and to feed him some kibble, as pets travel in a different car.. this was a hassle as I had to get it authorized as they normally do not allow owners to visit the dogs on 6 hour trips.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

The little girl is an absolute doll! Just wanted to add something about charted weights. Please don't set your heart on her being 3.5 lbs. full grown. I'm not saying that you are, just wanted to throw that out there. So many will go by those weights, then be "disappointed" when they get bigger. If she is 8 weeks old, she is a nice size little girl for that age. Still small, but not a 3.5 lber. full grown. I'd say she will be more like 4.5/5 lbs. full grown. Their baby weights really don't tell you anything. Those charts just don't work, unfortunately. I don't even know why they have that silly thing anymore. But I think you’ll be surprised how small 5 lbs. will be.

The little ones can’t jump off and on beds, and can’t do stairs. You have to lift them for that. Some can make couch height, but you just have to be careful. Lexie twisted her back trying it once. It’s impossible to keep them from trying it, but you just have to watch the lil boogers constantly. They have no clue what their limits are, so you have to be there to remind them. When we go walking, I lift all of mine down the porch stairs, and back up them when we get home. Jade doesn’t even try to jump on the couch. I think when she looks up from her level she knows it would be like climbing Mount Everst. :lol: Anyway, the little ones have to have quite a bit of help. It does have some benefits though. When I put mine in my bed at night, I know they can’t go anywhere.  :wink:

Best wishes on your new addition.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

1.5 lbs. is 24 ounces.


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

YoQuiero said:


> Thank you! I hope this doesn't sound stupid but can the super duper tiny dogs still go up and down stairs and jump onto and off beds and couches and stuff? I was surprised when Sugar at 6lbs could do all that with ease, I wonder how much I'd freak if one way smaller did it.. if this puppy does in fact stay small.


I still carry Tabitha up and down the stairs. Jerry has no problem, but he is
taller and 25% bigger than she is. Neither of them jumps up onto the sofa, but
they can get down easily. My furniture is not overly tall.



Brodysmom said:


> You're right Therese! My mind is not working tonight. Thanks for correcting me.


I thought maybe you were just distracted... Not to worry


----------



## KittyD (Apr 2, 2010)

TLI said:


> When I put mine in my bed at night, I know they can’t go anywhere.


I love this as well! I should add Bambi is only 4 pounds and I'd say basically full grown.. she's better with getting up on the couch, but has trouble with the bed.. she also has longer legs, sometimes it's also body build.

I agree the charts are totally bizarre my boy charted to be off the chart at 8 weeks.. turns out he was just extremely overfed, and he has changed in body shape.. but not gained.


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

Oakley is terrifyingly naughty and at (now just under 4 lbs) she is like a grasshopper on crack, jumping 4" foot high baby gates, onto beds, and from couch to couch. It about does my head in. She can beat me up the stairs...and down them, too! Hahaha. Oakley charted all over the place weight wise. At 8 weeks she was charting to be a 5 lb adult but by 13 weeks was charting to be 3.5 lbs and now at two weeks shy of a year she is over that weight. My guess now is around 4ish - 4.25 lbs for her as an adult.

Keep in mind that pups often gain a bit of weight once you get them and they are getting all the food they could seem to want and chart bigger. I would say 4.5-5 lbs for this gal is accurate but you never know!

Bryco was 18 ounces at 10 weeks, and was charting to be a 3 lb adult. Now at 12 weeks he is charting to be a 3.5 lb adult. I intentionally picked one charting to be 1-1.5 lbs smaller than I wanted as an adult as I would like to show him and prefer he be in the 4 lb range. 

It really is NOT an exact science though, I don't think anyone has it figured out!


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

Is she 1lb 5oz or 1 1/2lbs theres a difference as 1 1/2lbs is 1lb 7oz yes its only 2 oz but i think thats where the confusion is. I thought there is 16 oz in a pound so 1lb 5oz would be 21oz and 1lb 7 would be 23oz (i use to bake!!)

She's cute.. very cute... Daisy was 1lb 5oz at 9 weeks 2.2lb at 12 weeks and at 26 weeks she's now 4lb 8oz and still this tiny short dinky dot.. she's just a bit more solid and i'm so happy coz she rolls around with the big dogs.. i freak when she yelps so if she was any smaller i wouldnt let her play coz of fear of her getting broken!!

Daisy goes up the stairs but not down them,.. she looks at them and sits and waits i think the thought scares her and i wouldn't want her too.. She can't jump onto my sofa she puts her paws up when i ask her to come up so i can pick her up (like a baby!!) but my parents have a lower sofa and she jumps up there with ease. She's not allowed to jump off anything though because the impact on growing joints is too much and quite frankly i don't want her getting hurt not a massive vets bill!!

Chi's come in different shapes and sizes its amazing you can get a 3lb tall chi which looks bigger than a 5lb short Chi but weigh less its all to do with build etc


----------



## QUIGLEY'S MOM (Jan 12, 2010)

Bella Luna said:


> Bella is "able" to go up and down stairs, but she is so small that she has to "hop" down them pretty much and fell once..Since then, she does not touch stairs. She could have gotten really hurt from this..so now I am very wary of herjumping from high places. She can jump up and down from the couch, even though I try to not let her do that because it has to be terrible for her little joints. I would never let her jump off my bed. It's way too high. Having a little one can be scary a times, but I do like her small size because I can pretty much fit her anywhere Haha..Plus, I am a very petite person, so we are like twinsies Hahaha


Quigley is also right at 2.5 lbs at 7 months. he won't even attempt going down stairs. He does climb up them though. He tries so hard to get on the couch but just can't make it. So we pick him up and put him down. He get's carried out side because of the stairs. I too like the idea he stays where I put him ie...the bed, the couch or a chair. He has a healthy fear of hurting himself attempting to jump down.


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

Daisydoo said:


> Is she 1lb 5oz or 1 1/2lbs theres a difference as 1 1/2lbs is 1lb 7oz yes its only 2 oz but i think thats where the confusion is. I thought there is 16 oz in a pound so 1lb 5oz would be 21oz and 1lb 7 would be 23oz (i use to bake!!)





YoQuiero said:


> She's 18 ounces! She said she'll be no more than 3.5lbs full grown. She's the smallest she's ever had and most likely because of the size of the litter.


She is 18 ounces. Some of us got off track going to pounds... 
but the weight chart is in ounces anyway. http://www.chihuahua-people.com/showthread.php?t=3478&highlight=Weight+Chart




Daisydoo said:


> Chi's come in different shapes and sizes its amazing you can get a 3lb tall chi which looks bigger than a 5lb short Chi but weigh less its all to do with build etc


This is so true!


----------



## LiMarChis (Mar 29, 2010)

I'm glad size doesn't matter to you because no one can ever guarantee they won't get bigger than a certain size. They might be foolish enough to say it but since breeders aren't Gods, they can't guarantee how the puppy will grow. The weight chart is from many years ago and seems to be off by about 1/2 pound or so now. Just like it used to be double the weight at 12 weeks and now it's double the weight and add a pound. None of my littles have been a pound at 8 weeks and they didn't start with an oversized parent. I'm not saying it's not possible, because anything in life is possible, but it's not the for sure thing this breeder told you it was.

I think if you love the puppy, you need to love the puppy, and not fixate on it being a 3 1/2 pound adult. If it happens to be under 4 pounds as an adult, great, but don't hold your breath, and don't be upset and disappointed in the dog if it's bigger than what the breeder said. You're setting the dog up for failure if you get this puppy expecting it to only be 3 1/2 pounds as an adult. You get a puppy because you fall in love with the puppy, not because of a specific weight expectation.


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

YoQuiero said:


> Do long haired chi's chart different?? Because of their fur? It seems it would give them some of their weight, no?


In the U S, both long and smooth coats are considered one breed and 
must meet the same Breed standard. A dog over 6 pounds is disqualified.
http://www.chihuahuaclubofamerica.com/NEW TRANSFER/BreedStandard1.html
Although Tabitha's coat appears heavy, I guarantee you it is soft and light
as a feather. I just love to snuggle her. She's like a little bit of Heaven 
I doubt that long or smooth coat is going to make a difference in charting
the weight of a puppy. As others have said, the chart is only a guide and
you can expect to be off 1/2 pound or so. In the broader sense, it is helpful.
There will be a huge difference in adult size of your 18 ounce puppy compared
to one who weighs in at let's say 2 pounds at 8 weeks...


----------



## Bellatrix (Apr 23, 2010)

I like this chart because it lists in pounds, ounces and grams

http://members.shaw.ca/crystaljems/weight.htm

Bella at 10 weeks was 560 grams, at 9 months she is about 1450 so she followed the chart almost exactly  between the 3rd and 4th from the left.


----------



## Bellatrix (Apr 23, 2010)

LiMarChis said:


> You get a puppy because you fall in love with the puppy, not because of a specific weight expectation.



I agree, Bella was my first dog and i didn't want the tiny 3 to 3.5 pounds she was going to be because i was nervous she might turn out les than 3 pounds and need operations etc and thought I'd be better with a more robust 4-5 pounds but you cant choose the dog on weight i realised. 

I love her and I'd love her if she was 2.5 pounds with special teeth needs/operations or 10 pounds and people saying how big she was for a chi!

Also she's long haired and i wouldn't say it adds any weight at all


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

1.5 lbs. is 24 ounces, 1 lb. 5 oz. is 21 ounces.  When you are weighing in points of a lb., you multiply the number behind the . by 16. So .5 is 8 ounces, .8 is 12.8 ounces and so forth.

The point being made is that an 8 week old pup that already weighs over 1 lb. will probably not mature out under 4.5/5 lbs.

If you want to use the chart, add 1 lb., maybe even more to their estimated weight.


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

TLI said:


> The point being made is that an 8 week old pup that already weighs over 1 lb. will probably not mature out under 4.5/5 lbs.


and, that is still quite a small dog! That's about Tabitha's size


----------



## rubia (Jul 3, 2008)

Not an expert but I have to agree with people who advise to consider the whole picture. Chi-s grow at different rates. I asked Rico's breeder about size, several times--:coolwink:. She explained that you couldn't always count on a chart. Her guess for Rico didn't fit any chart and it was really amazing. Her guess would be top weight for him to be 5 pounds. He is two years old and is about 4 to 5 pounds. Wow...But his weight when he was first welped--3.6 ounces, this is fairly small, if we used the chart he'd top out around 3-3.5 pounds He grew steadily--had a lovely mum chi--who managed to feed a litter of 7. At 8 weeks he was a good two pounds--the chart would have him way over, like 7 pounds or something... His sire is around 3 or so pounds, his dam around 5-6. The dogs in his pedigree follow along that as well. The breeder gave her best guess considering the charts, his parents and grand-parents sizes, and her experiences with chi-s. 

I do think that for certain dogs thaT 8 week weight can be misleading. Brody's MOm always tells new puppy parents to try the 12 week guide, makes a bit more sense in some situations really.


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

LiMarChis said:


> I think if you love the puppy, you need to love the puppy, and not fixate on it being a 3 1/2 pound adult. If it happens to be under 4 pounds as an adult, great, but don't hold your breath, and don't be upset and disappointed in the dog if it's bigger than what the breeder said. You're setting the dog up for failure if you get this puppy expecting it to only be 3 1/2 pounds as an adult. You get a puppy because you fall in love with the puppy, not because of a specific weight expectation.


I agree wholeheartedly.


----------



## YoQuiero (Apr 17, 2010)

That's a great sentiment in theory but that doesn't stop people from buying or selling a dog for more because of size or estimated size. And I'm not talking about my situation lol. I have seen breeders websites that have a "tiny" puppy listed for like $700 or $800 bucks when its brothers or sisters are only about $400.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Yes, they do that because they can. They know that the general public knows no better. That's why some of us try to give a more factual guideline on what you can expect. While none of us can guarantee anything, we can get you close. You have to be careful with putting too much emphasis on weights they give you as well. Many tell you what they think they "look" like in weight, not their "actual" weight. And that can vary so much because what one person thinks 1 lb. looks like, another may think it looks like 8 ounces, or 1.8 lbs. So just be careful with all of that. :wink: Don't buy into any of the ways that breeders try to pad their pockets.


----------



## YoQuiero (Apr 17, 2010)

True that. I don't think this breeder is like this though, she even explained how she was surprised by her size because she doesn't breed for size at all and she's the smallest she's ever had. She said the vet confirmed what she thought about her grown size I think.. Oh well in any case! lol. I hope she says I can share the videos you guys gotta see her!!


----------

